

Show HN: An Android Facebook client using only Internet access as permission - minionslave
https://github.com/mandiros3/LiteBook
Any suggestion for improvement would be much appreciated.
======
xyby
Giving an app full internet access is still too much for me. I wonder why
Android does not implement a permission to access a specific domain. A
Facebook app that has access to facebook.com would be fine with me.

